

Work Is Work: Why Free Internships Are Immoral - LVB
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/05/work-is-work-why-free-internships-are-immoral/257130

======
tokenadult
Unpaid internships ought to be nonexistent for programmers with a reasonable
skill level, as such programmers are in short supply. Just in case, here is
the direct link to the Labor Department regulations mentioned in the article,

<http://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs71.pdf>

to remind readers here that if it looks like work, takes up time like work,
and doesn't produce an educational credential like going to school, it should
be paid like work.

